# Aktuelle Steam-Spiele die zum Zocken im LAN keine Internetverbindung benötigen



## biggiman (7. Dezember 2012)

*Aktuelle Steam-Spiele die zum Zocken im LAN keine Internetverbindung benötigen*

Liebe PCGHler  ,

ich bin auf der Suche nach halbwegs aktuellen Steamgames die im LAN keine Internetverbindung benötigen.
Unser Clan trifft sich einmal im Jahr um eine kleine Privat-Lan zu veranstalten. Wir mieten uns dafür in einer Jugendherberge ein die leider keine Internetverbindung zur Verfügung stellt und eine Lösung mit UMTS-Sticks ist dafür auch nicht gerade das Wahre.

Wir haben die letzten Jahre die Erfahrung gemacht, dass selbst LOW-Price-Titel für das Spielen im LAN Internet benötigen.
Bei den klassischen Valvetiteln ist das schon klar.

Ich hoffe nun auf heiße Tipps von euch, egal welchen Genres. Jedes Jahr die gleich ollen Spiel zu spielen bei denen das geht wird langsam öde (FIFA 11, COD).

Auch Non-Steam-Titel sind willkommen. Danke!


----------



## Yellowbear (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Steam-Spiele die zum Zocken im LAN keine Internetverbindung benötigen*

Eventuell wären Strategie-Spiele eine Alternative: "Stronghold Crusader" oder "Herr der Ringe: Schlacht um Mittelerde 2" vielleicht.
Mit der Aktualität gibt es das Problem, dass der Großteil neuer Spiele keine LAN-Funktion mehr besitzen, das war früher viel populärer.

Generell kann ich noch aus Erfahrung sagen, dass man (solange nicht alles absolut perfekt eingerichtet ist), immer für irgendetwas auf einer LAN eine Internetverbindung braucht. z.B. fehlender Treiber, Patch, DLL-Datei etc.
Ich hab noch keine LAN erlebt, wo von Anfang an alles perfekt ging.


----------



## biggiman (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Steam-Spiele die zum Zocken im LAN keine Internetverbindung benötigen*

Das stimmt, vor allem in Zusammenhang mit STEAM o0. Dafür habewir ja auch Tagesflat Sticks  .


----------



## Otep (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Steam-Spiele die zum Zocken im LAN keine Internetverbindung benötigen*

Company of Heroes


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Steam-Spiele die zum Zocken im LAN keine Internetverbindung benötigen*

Ich meine die hier fallen in deine Kategorie: 

Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
Left4Dead 2
Alien Swarm
Borderlands 1 + 2
Dawn of War 1

Edit:
Sins of a Solar Empire


----------



## biggiman (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Steam-Spiele die zum Zocken im LAN keine Internetverbindung benötigen*

danke


----------



## Shona (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Steam-Spiele die zum Zocken im LAN keine Internetverbindung benötigen*

Dungeon Defenders
Serious Sam Reihe
Anno Reihe
Synergy (Mod für HL2 um dieses im Co-OP /Multiplayer zu spielen)
F1 RACE STARS


----------

